# Beethoven - String Quartet 5 op.18/5 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

In Mozart's six quartets dedicated to Haydn the fifth is A major and was almost certainly a direct model for Beethoven. Both quartets use the same four-movement program. There's a second movement scherzo and a third movement theme and variations. Yet these are two very different compositions.

The 1st movement allegro is bright, alert and firm. There's a lovely range of textures from the delicate single Mozarian lines to tthe bold, canonic pairings. Strong dynamic contrasts, dense textures and firm accents give strength and volatility. The Menuetto is lighter and a definite homage to Mozart.

The 3rd movement begins conservatively but ends with a powerful climax with rich contrasts and colour elsewhere. Beethoven adds a coda for a more interesting conclusion.
Not one bad performance here and plenty of recommendable recordings (Emerson, Sine Nomine, Vermeer, etc) but those below stood out a little more for various reasons.






Chips

Bartok
Medici
Taneyev
Cypress
Lindsays (ASV)
Tokyo (RCA & HM)
Sharon
Hungarian stereo (1966)
Kodaly
Miro
Turner
Allegri
Arianna
Amadeus DG
Prazak
Dover

*Fish and chips

Mosaiques* - a slower pace across the piece but this period performance rewards in the depth of its realisation. The Mosaiques use dynamics particularly skillfully. 
*Smetana* - another classy Czech account. I love the way Czech ensembles phrase this (see Vlach recording below). Little subtle rustic touches impress greatly
*Melos (DG) *- more forceful and brisk than others, I rather liked the DG sound for this recording and the Melos don't disappoint by not wallowing in schmaltz. No-nonsense and highly enjoyable.
*Kuss* - highly bucolic, superb first movement with plenty of spirit. More rusticity in the finale would moved it higher up in my estimation.
*Auryn* - my biggest deal with a few of their Beethoven recordings is slightly homogenous ensemble but here they are totally convincing with first-rate, detailed interplay.
*Ebene* - well-balanced and recorded and more interesting in the slow 3rd movement than some others. The 4th movement is expertly handled. Well-paced and performed.
*Gewandhaus* - not just glorious intonation and perfect unison of sound but a clarity of line and control of timbre that made me play this one again, immediately. afterwards.
*ABQ* - lots of drive and ruggedness in the first movement and they don't put a foot wrong anywhere else. Much better than their later live recording.
*Takacs* - more very fine ensemble playing and well-judged tempi from the fluent Takacs. Basically, self-recommending from start to finish.
*Jerusalem* - spirited and well- characterised. If you think the Jerusalems are all fire and fierce attacks then think again. This is intimate and technically adroit music-making. Classy stuff.

*Fish, chips and curry sauce

Suske* - oh the big, full sound of this recording is so good. So much character in each movement and a fluid andante cantabile make this a highly desirable account.
*Artemis* - the Artemis take a surprisingly leisurely approach to the 1st movement but the articulation is divine. The minuet flows but it's the swaggering finale that I really love here. The holding back of key notes for a split second is a really nice touch.
*Fine Arts *- the FAs really capture the Mozartian playfulness of this quartet. This may be over 50 years old but it sounds fresh, brisk and vital. Class.
*Cleveland (Telarc)* - vibrancy is the keyword here. The dynamics and rhythms in that opening Allegro are quite divine. One of the best from this set.
*Leipziger* - the beauty of the Leipziger playing is hard to match for most here. A bit more bite in the finale would have catapulted it to the very top but this is top-drawer quartet playing.
*Belcea* - almost perfect interpretation tgat digs deep to Beethoven's emotional core one of those performances that just feels right from the opening note. You can't really go wrong here and there's no lack of depth.
*Italiano* - all about the flow, and tge ensemble. The Itallianos aren't too slow here and actually pretty zippy in the highly virtuosic, very impressive finale.
*Vegh (70s) *- when the Veghs got it right they totally nailed it in Beethoven and this is one such performance. A bit violin-heavy (due to the recording) but when you hear playing of that quality you don't mind at all. Highly lyrical and stunningly phrased in ensemble.
*Hagen* - quicker than many others, the Hagen sound more fluid but certainly not slick. The menuetto is very quick and rewarding, actually sounding like a true, joyful Viennese dance, not a trudge. The final Allegro is taken at a blistering pace without losing any detail. Absolutely stunning technical account.

*Fish, chips, curry sauce and mushy peas (as good as it gets) 

Alexander (Foghorn)* - if the Alexander's 6th Quartet was terrific this may actually top it. The earlier Arte Nova recording is impressive but this is even better. Not an ill-advised note throughout, spot on agogics and phrasing with a deep, slightly resonant recorded sound. 
*Casals* - apart from wonderful acoustics, a spectacular soundstage and remarkable interplay (the 1st movement immediately wows you), this colourful effort makes total sense to me. The andante is handled especially well.
*Vlach* - whilst the Vlach's 6th quartet was a bit laboured this 60s recording is feisty, vivacious and really catches fire in the finale. Elsewhere it's their enthralling dynamic diversity that sets this apart from many others.
*Barylli* - this clear 1952 mono recording is shamelessly sunny and Viennese but it captures the Haydn/Mozartesque charm of this quartet eloquently. The opening Allegro is joyously delivered and a personal favourite. Yes, the first violin is a little bit up-front but it's a great performance. Wonderful! Btw, avoid the Scribendum transfers like the plague (they sound pretty awful).


----------

